# Moon spotted nubian doe



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I have a doe that hasn't been bred ever and is the sweetest thing ever. I am wanting to breed her to a moon spotted nubian buck but I'm not sure what color buck I should get. She is an all black doe with brown and gray moon spots and blue eyes! I want her to hopefully have a chance to produce a red base with any color moon spots. So what color buck do you think would be the best?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

With color, usually all you can do is guess. You really need to have information on parentage of both to help you if you are going for color.

Personally, color is great, but striving for health, production and conformation is primary. You can have color, but without a solid animal it doesn't amount to much in the long run. Just my experience.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

She has amazing conformation and her mom is black and white and her dad looks like her


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Choose a buck with as many animals of the color you want as possible in his lineage. So a buck that is red moonspotted and whose parents and grandparents are all red moonspotted.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

I need to see a picture of your doe, have never seen a blue eyed Nubian!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Ok I'll try to post one tonight or tomorrow I don't have any close up pics right now


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Is she a mini Nubian???? Would love to see her pic!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

goatblessings said:


> Is she a mini Nubian???? Would love to see her pic!


No full size ill put some pics in about 2 hours she has maybe 5% Nigerian in her that's where she got the blue eyes from but the Nigerian in her is very close to being bred out if she still has any


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

OK - that's the Nigerian coming out in her . Nubians don't have blue eyes, but blue is dominant when crossed with other breeds. You may get some really colorful kids!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I know I just need to find a nubian to breed with her


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

This is her but you can't really see her blue eyes ill try tomorrow to get her eyes


----------

